# Newbie/Earth battery experiment



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Edit:Flawed learning. please ignore

Playing with earth batteries, managed to produce a few mV and mA. Next I want to try LEDs. I have desk lamp, on the plug it lists AC and DC requirements and the DC seems easier to make. Can I just wire it up to the earth batteries or am I missing something?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm thinking that 2-3 parallel chains of+4 batteries should get the 10v 0.5a the lamp requires btw.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

So the learning app on my phone taught me some things, but left a lot of gaping holes in my education. Sorry about the junk post.


----------

